# Pro Rep Spider Life Substrate



## lozz (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anybody here tryed the Pro Rep Spider Life Substrate yet?
Any advice on it at all??


----------



## Sesame Sam (Mar 23, 2012)

I use it. Its pretty much peat with vermilucite?? Pre mixed. I apologise for my spelling. Its ok to use,


----------



## peterUK (Mar 23, 2012)

Dont bother,  it has a fancy name that attracts keepers rather than actually providing a cost effective substrate for your tarantula. 
It is also supposed to be only used for humid loving species. I would suggest using coco-nut coir AKA eco-earth or plain old topsoil from B&Q. At the moment I'm changing my collection slowly over from coir to a 50/50 topsoil/compost mix (400 changed so far - 300 more to go)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lozz (Mar 23, 2012)

I use the coco nut coir at the moment but it can be very long winded with the hole letting it soak and then ringing it out.
The spider life does cost more for sure, but then i only have 4 T's. Being that it should only be used with humid loving T's i take it would be ok to use with Lasiodora parahybana, Acanthoscurria geniculata and Aphonopelma seemanni??


----------



## paassatt (Mar 23, 2012)

Try using less water to wet the coir than the directions say to use. It'll cut down on drying time. Use less water to begin with, then if it's not wet enough add a little more. Repeat the process as needed. I think that's better than completely saturating it and having to wait a while for it to sufficiently dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YesMovement (May 7, 2014)

Just got this for my Chilean Rose Hair. The guy in the shop said it'd be fine for that species but she doesn't seem to be taking to it


----------



## z32upgrader (May 7, 2014)

YesMovement said:


> Just got this for my Chilean Rose Hair. The guy in the shop said it'd be fine for that species but she doesn't seem to be taking to it


Rosies hate moisture in the substrate.  Make sure it's bone-dry for her with a full water dish of course.


----------



## YesMovement (May 7, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> Rosies hate moisture in the substrate.  Make sure it's bone-dry for her with a full water dish of course.


This does feel fairly dry but she's doing everything she can to avoid being on it. I'll be angry if it turns out to be the wrong one as he assured me it was okay for it


----------



## bigt0006 (May 7, 2014)

YesMovement said:


> This does feel fairly dry but she's doing everything she can to avoid being on it. I'll be angry if it turns out to be the wrong one as he assured me it was okay for it


Once it dries out the rosea will be fine sometimes when i fill my roseas bowl i get a little water on the substrate and he avoids it like the plague. He either climbs on the sides of the enclosure or once he figures out that only a small spot is wet hell move to a dry area

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YesMovement (May 7, 2014)

bigt0006 said:


> Once it dries out the rosea will be fine sometimes when i fill my roseas bowl i get a little water on the substrate and he avoids it like the plague. He either climbs on the sides of the enclosure or once he figures out that only a small spot is wet hell move to a dry area
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Oh ok thank you. I'm kinda new to the hobby. You say this "spider life" substrate is fine for a Chilean Rose Hair?


----------



## z32upgrader (May 7, 2014)

YesMovement said:


> Oh ok thank you. I'm kinda new to the hobby. You say this "spider life" substrate is fine for a Chilean Rose Hair?


If it's really as described above, a peat and vermiculite mixture, it'll be just fine for her.  I would take 1/3 out and really dry it out in the oven, or on a tarp in the sun, then put it back in as a top layer and see if she likes it better.  The rest will dry over time.

Edit: Nevermind the tarp suggestion. "What is this SUN you speak of?" Your whole country is under cloud cover at all times, I forgot. :biggrin:


----------



## garysmith65 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am also new to the field and looking forward to my first B. smithi, which I can't seem to find. Have definately found out that alot of just plain pet shops don't know anything about Ts. I'm reading as much as I can and love reading your comments!


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 2, 2016)

garysmith65 said:


> I am also new to the field and looking forward to my first B. smithi, which I can't seem to find.


Your not looking very hard then...

Just a heads up this thread is two years old what you did is called necromancy.. Some members will whip you with a stick for doing it @Toxoderidae ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aitch (Jul 26, 2020)

YesMovement said:


> Oh ok thank you. I'm kinda new to the hobby. You say this "spider life" substrate is fine for a Chilean Rose Hair?


It is perfectly fine  people always want you to use what their using for some reason, once it dries out he will be loving life


----------



## cold blood (Jul 26, 2020)

Aitch said:


> It is perfectly fine  people always want you to use what their using for some reason, once it dries out he will be loving life


Not everyone!

If you look around, you will see like 1000 posts from me on the subject of substrate.    I always write...*.there is no one best sub, or even one best sub for any particular species.  Substrate is the keepers choic*e, any acceptable sub can be used on its own or mixed in any way, for literally any species of t.

I personally use topsoil, coco fiber and it's derivatives (like eco earth, jungle mix) are the hobby staple used by most, peat is another some others swear by...all are just fine.

Just keep in mind, most substrate needs to be tamped down tightly (not doing so is a common mistake)....topsoil is the exception, as it's denser, so it doesn't need to be tightly packed.


----------

